# Pokemon: Which flying type is your favourite?



## Crazykitty (Sep 1, 2014)

So, I am starting over on pokemon, and I have the 
hardest time deciding a Bird pokemon for my party. I am leaning a lot on 
Talonflame, but I have also decided on Charizard for a firetype. So I am basically 
asking which flying type pokemon is your Favourite, and maybe you can tell 
me Why!

Thank you very much! ​


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Gliscor has to be the best. Hes a staller which makes him able to sweep any team. Heck i swept an arceus with a gliscor by my side


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 1, 2014)

Staraptor, because he's pretty rad.

Mostly just because he looks cool, lol.


----------



## Cress (Sep 1, 2014)

Togekiss. I like how it looks and it's very useful and versatile.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

My personal favorite is...hm, well I haven't played Pok?mon in a long time...I gotta say my favorite is the good old Dragonite (no Flop, not because of you). I would use Dragon Claw with it and it took me pretty far in the Battle Subway in Gen V.


----------



## Crazykitty (Sep 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Ignore this post, whoops.



Competitive is also good to hear! I really want to put together a strong team!


----------



## Cress (Sep 1, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Heck i swept an arceus with a gliscor by my side



I'm pretty sure there's no such thing as sweeping a single Pok?mon...


----------



## Crazykitty (Sep 1, 2014)

*Thanks a lot for your answers so far, it's very apreciated! 
I will stay put to see if there are any more opinions to be spoken!

Thanks a lot *


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Crazykitty said:


> Competitive is also good to hear! I really want to put together a strong team!



Yeah that's why I removed all of it lol. Since you put two Pok?mon that are just going to be wrecked by Stealth Rock I didn't think that.


----------



## Crazykitty (Sep 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Yeah that's why I removed all of it lol. Since you put two Pok?mon that are just going to be wrecked by Stealth Rock I didn't think that.



Yeah, I am worried about that part... But I like to have flying types too. could it maybe be enough with Charizard alone? I plan on using him with charizardite y, which will make it worse on the Stealth Rock part, but I like Y charizard a lot.


----------



## Cress (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll give my opinions on every one that's been said so far.
Gliscor: Good, but is impossible to get with Poison Heal until after you beat the game.
Staraptor: Decent, noting special.
Dragonite: Well he's a Pseudo-Legendary so of course he's good.


----------



## Crazykitty (Sep 1, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'll give my opinions on every one that's been said so far.
> Gliscor: Good, but is impossible to get with Poison Heal until after you beat the game.
> Staraptor: Decent, noting special.
> Dragonite: Well he's a Pseudo-Legendary so of course he's good.



Thank you very much for your opinions too!

Got one question, though. What does Pseudo mean? English is not my first language


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Crazykitty said:


> Thank you very much for your opinions too!
> 
> Got one question, though. What does Pseudo mean? English is not my first language


Basically a Pok?mon with a BST (Base Stat Total) of 600(+? Someone confirm, I am lazy)


----------



## Cress (Sep 1, 2014)

Crazykitty said:


> Thank you very much for your opinions too!
> 
> Got one question, though. What does Pseudo mean? English is not my first language



Well, it isn't English in the first place. It's greek for fake. There's 7 Pok?mon that are strong enough to be considered legendaries, but aren't. They are: Dragonite, Tyranitar, Metagross, Salamence, Garchomp, Hydreigon, and Goodra. So you can add Salamence to your list of flying types.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Crazykitty said:


> Yeah, I am worried about that part... But I like to have flying types too. could it maybe be enough with Charizard alone? I plan on using him with charizardite y, which will make it worse on the Stealth Rock part, but I like Y charizard a lot.


Use a Skarmory or something with a type that will negate the rock weakness if you're that afraid. But you can always just run a Rapid Spinner or just not care about it...


----------



## Crazykitty (Sep 1, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well, it isn't English in the first place. It's greek for fake. There's 7 Pok?mon that are strong enough to be considered legendaries, but aren't. They are: Dragonite, Tyranitar, Metagross, Salamence, Garchomp, Hydreigon, and Goodra. So you can add Salamence to your list of flying types.



Oh, that's very interesting! 

Thank you for this! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> Use a Skarmory or something with a type that will negate the rock weakness if you're that afraid. But you can always just run a Rapid Spinner or just not care about it...



Skarmory looks amazing, but he hasn't got very high stats? He will be a defence wall for sure. 

Though, I don't know too much about it to really be in a right place to say anything. 

Thank you for your input as well!  Very appreciated!


----------



## Cress (Sep 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Basically a Pok?mon with a BST (Base Stat Total) of 600(+? Someone confirm, I am lazy)



To add to this, they also have to have 600 exactly. (Megas and legendaries don't count.) Slaking has a BST of 670! But he isn't a Pseudo legendary. (He secretly is a legendary. He's friends with Reigigas and they're making a petition to have Nintendo give them better abilities.)


----------



## Flop (Sep 1, 2014)

"KREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKWAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH"

Magikarp is by far the best flying type.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

Delibird.
Droppin' presents like a boss


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> To add to this, they also have to have 600 exactly. (Megas and legendaries don't count.) Slaking has a BST of 670! But he isn't a Pseudo legendary. (He secretly is a legendary. He's friends with Reigigas and they're making a petition to have Nintendo give them better abilities.)


Ah, I see, wasn't sure, thanks for confirming. Slaking is nowhere near legendary anyway for obvious reasons.



Flop said:


> View attachment 66092
> "KREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKWAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH"
> 
> Magikarp is by far the best flying type.


(psst, one rollout and that thing is done)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 1, 2014)

Flop said:


> View attachment 66092
> "KREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKWAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH"
> 
> Magikarp is by far the best flying type.



OMG brilliant!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My favourite would definitely be Fearow :3


----------



## Flop (Sep 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Slaking is nowhere near legendary anyway for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> (psst, one rollout and that thing is done)



It's has a base attack and base speed of 48,000


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Flop said:


> It's has a base attack and base speed of 48,000



And what about Splash?


----------



## Flop (Sep 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> And what about Splash?



It learns Tackle at 15 I believe

And Flail at 30


----------



## Jawile (Sep 1, 2014)

Mandibuzz is fricken' sweet. That bone skirt, and it's awesome hair, and it's good in competitive.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 1, 2014)

Altaria!


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 1, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Togekiss. I like how it looks and it's very useful and versatile.


I agree


----------



## samsquared (Sep 1, 2014)

Swellow, Pidgeot, or Altaria.
EDIT:// Gyarados, my bad.


----------



## Hipster (Sep 1, 2014)

dragonite


----------



## Mr. Kat (Sep 1, 2014)

My favorite flying type has to be Togekiss. It's really cute, and it evolves from another cute Pokemon. That's not the only good thing about it though. It's actually pretty good at fighting, I believe. The physical attack stat could be a lot better though. Using Air Slash with this thing could be pretty strong. It's kind of bulky, although not the most defensive thing I have seen. I don't really have any other reason as to why I like Togekiss. Maybe there's some kind of nostalgia behind it, from playing Pokemon Pearl. I don't really like bringing nostalgia into this though. :L


----------



## Flop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hipster said:


> dragonite



This is also acceptable. 

Old TBT'ers know what Flop means.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 1, 2014)

i lov altaria


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Staraptor Nuff said


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 1, 2014)

Dragonite.


----------



## Cress (Sep 1, 2014)

Flop said:


> This is also acceptable.
> 
> Old TBT'ers know what Flop means.



Yes we do.
Mr. Flopolopagous!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 1, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Vivillion. It beat a team of arceus, diancie, and reshiram just by using quiver dance, hurrricane, and sleep powder.



If it gets the chance too..


----------



## crunchyfalafel (Sep 1, 2014)

Salamence is cool


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 1, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Mandibuzz is fricken' sweet. That bone skirt, and it's awesome hair, and it's good in competitive.



Mandibuzz was my favorite bird I ever had. She was badass. And she wasn't even properly ev trained or nothing and she still slaughtered everyone


----------



## Flop (Sep 1, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yes we do.
> Mr. Flopolopagous!



Congrats, you're like the first person to spell it right since I changed it.


----------



## Cress (Sep 1, 2014)

I forgot to add earlier. Mega Pinsir is a beastly Flying-type. I didn't bring it up because it sounded like you have Y, but if you get a Pinsirite, I'd recommend trying him out. It's the "not-at-all-overdone-bug-and-flying-type-combo", but it gets the ability Aerialate, which turns all Normal-type moves into Flying-type. That means a REALLY strong STAB Return. It's also pretty speedy. You'd have to give up Charizard Y or do what I do, which is use both and mega evolve the on that will be more helpful.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Congrats, you're like the first person to spell it right since I changed it.



I just went into my inbox for when you sent me bells for the candy. It still says your old name. I know that's kinda cheating, but how else are you supposed to spell it?


----------



## Twinrova (Sep 1, 2014)

Flying type is my second favourite type (after electric). My favourites are Bravairy, Talonflame, and Noibat! 

I don't know if you have any dragon types on your team, but my competitive Noivern is one of my favourites. She has amazing speed and sp. attack. She frisks the opponent, then she can use 2 draco meteors and then I u-turn her out for later! She nearly always hits first. Good luck deciding


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2014)

I love the "starter" birds like Pidgey etc


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 2, 2014)

Noivern is my fave. I love using it in battles c:


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

... Braviary.
I blame Pokemon Conquest.


----------



## dalandanator (Sep 2, 2014)

Gyarados pls


----------



## MadCake (Sep 2, 2014)

definitely pigedot
with his simplicity
also Twitch Plays Pokemon :^)


----------



## TheWonky (Sep 2, 2014)

Swellow.


----------



## Crazykitty (Sep 2, 2014)

I just go to bed, and this thread really posted up! I thought there wouldn't be any more!

Thank you very much for sharing your favourites and opinions on here! This is definitely going to help me with my decision!

I can just narrow it down to some that I need to choose in between, which will be Togekiss, Dragonite, Staraptor, Braviary(he's cool).

I really hope to be able to actually play competitive, and do wifi battles and such, but first,I really want to start over and play. 

Though there are new games coming out in not too long too. Looking forward to those. 

Thanks a lot for your answers! I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## shinkuzame (Sep 2, 2014)

_Togekiss, hands down._


----------



## Aradai (Sep 2, 2014)

Staraptor and Braviary.
They look so cool and intimidating.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Dragonite. Probably one of the few viable Pokemon that are really cute to me.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 3, 2014)

Fletchinder. I just think they look really pretty. I used one on X and couldn't bring myself to evolve it. It's also the only pokemon I managed to reach full Amie affection with. :3

And Zapdos; Zapdos just hits a special note with me for being simillar to my old pet cockatiel (who was older than me and lived to be 20!) and Zapdos was the only pokemon that wasn't Pikachu that I used on my first play of Pokemon Yellow as a kid.


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 3, 2014)

bravary


----------



## EleriDragonfly (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll always have a soft spot for the Pidgey line, but I also like Hoothoot and Noctowl.


----------



## Balverine (Sep 4, 2014)

I really like Noivern, 1st because I love bats and also because I like dragon types.
Talonflame is also cool. I actually caught a fletchling before I knew it's final form, and gave it a really dumb name. So now I have a super powerful Talonflame named Pootzle.


----------



## DesertSunflower (Sep 4, 2014)

Charizard. I love to fly on him when I play Pixelmon. (Pokemon mod for Minecraft.)


----------



## Delsin Rowe (Sep 5, 2014)

Charizard or Altaria! 
Though really, I think Charizard should be changed to a dragon type and not just when it mega evolves.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Sep 5, 2014)

My favorite Flying type is Staraptor, because he was half of my platinum team (guess who the other half was), which was my first game. Not that useful in the metagame, aside from the Final Gambit set, but he'll always be my fav!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

It used to be Staraptor and Pidgeot, but now it's Talonflame....yo.


----------



## amarillo (Sep 5, 2014)

Archeops! Best dinosaur pokemon hands down


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd say talon flame for game play but for competitive use I'd go with Mantine, he's unexpected, make him an attacker since his move pool ATK wise is very varied. However I think it'd be used better for doubles, with someone that can set up a light screen or reflect.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

Gyarados because wtf y dis can fly


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 6, 2014)

I like gliscor and salamance


----------



## Javocado (Sep 6, 2014)

Flying types are so amazing!
I love almost all of em.
I love Honchkrow the most, that smug <censored> is on my team and he wrecks!
Pidgeot is a close second.

Other rad flying types include: Staraptor, Skarmory, Togekiss.


----------



## Cress (Sep 6, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Flying types are so amazing!
> I love almost all of em.
> *I love Honchkrow the most, that smug <censored> is on my team and he wrecks!*
> Pidgeot is a close second.
> ...



Honchkrow with the ability Super Luck, the item as a Razor Claw, and the move Night Slash=100% critical hits. I really want to try this out but I've been lazy.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 6, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Honchkrow with the ability Super Luck, the item as a Razor Claw, and the move Night Slash=100% critical hits. I really want to try this out but I've been lazy.



That could be really useful.
I run my Honchkrow with Moxie, however.
Would love to try that out someday though.


----------



## Cress (Sep 6, 2014)

Javocado said:


> That could be really useful.
> I run my Honchkrow with Moxie, however.
> Would love to try that out someday though.



I think Absol can also run that set, so it's really which one you prefer. I like Honchkrow more.


----------



## Togekiss (Sep 6, 2014)

Togekiss because Air Slash with Serene Grace.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 6, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I think Absol can also run that set, so it's really which one you prefer. I like Honchkrow more.



They're both pretty rad, but Honchkrow is my boy.
I might try the set you just recommended though.
Make Mawile my Sucker Puncher for a bit, heh.


----------



## Cress (Sep 6, 2014)

Javocado said:


> They're both pretty rad, but Honchkrow is my boy.
> I might try the set you just recommended though.
> Make Mawile my Sucker Puncher for a bit, heh.



After looking it up, Togekiss also has Super Luck, but doesn't have the right moves. There goes another cheap Togekiss set.


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 6, 2014)

I have to agree that Charizard is pretty awesome. Beautifly is also one of my favorites because of the wings, and I used to always put one on my team. Not so much now, hehe.


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 6, 2014)

You know what...I never really thought about it. 

Pidgey. *Old school.*


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 7, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Honchkrow with the ability Super Luck, the item as a Razor Claw, and the move Night Slash=100% critical hits. I really want to try this out but I've been lazy.



Same :[ I always love those lil tricks like that. I run a Cinccino with Skill Link + Kings rock to weaken and sometimes knock out pesty stalling rock/steel types. No one ever see's it coming ;D

OT the childhood moment when my dream's were crushed the moment I realized butterfree couldn't learn Fly but some dodou could.


----------



## Story (Sep 8, 2014)

I like birds, this is too hard of a decision to make.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ho-Oh. The TANK of my team (Kinda...)


----------



## Miley (Sep 10, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Staraptor, because he's pretty rad.
> 
> Mostly just because he looks cool, lol.



A+ taste


----------



## Cress (Sep 12, 2014)

Did you ever choose who you wanted to use?


----------



## Aomine (Sep 12, 2014)

For nostalgia purposes I'm going to have to say Pidgeotto. Because when I was a kid Pidgeotto was one of my favorites out of all of Ash's Pok?mon. 
In terms of the video game, I'll say Charizard. It's my flying type on my X team.


----------



## RisingStar (Sep 13, 2014)

Talonflame turned out to be a really awesome flying type for me. But I also love Dragonite aswell, it could more or less be because of his Dragon typing but yeah xD


----------



## azukitan (Sep 13, 2014)

Dragonite! No contest ;)


----------



## Greninja (Sep 14, 2014)

I like Gliscor but not my favorite my top 5 are 

1.Charizard
2.Togekiss
3.Vivilion
4.Gliscor
5.Landorus

Oh and can any of you recommend a good moveset for my poison heal Gliscor current move set is
Earthquake
Protect
Roost
Knock off


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 16, 2014)

i love gliscor and noivern, also lugia


----------



## oranje (Sep 25, 2014)

Pidgeotto and Lugia for me.


----------



## KanonFlora (Sep 25, 2014)

Latias & Latios <3
Charizard <3
Flygon <3


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Sep 25, 2014)

It's a tie between Altaria and Dragonite. I'm a real Dragon lover v.v


----------



## useyourdrill (Sep 25, 2014)

Swablu and Altaria!! <3


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

Articuno is bae <3


----------



## Beachland (Sep 25, 2014)

Togetic and Togekiss because I love the "toges"


----------

